# Pompano fishing pensacola beach



## Chachi (Jan 20, 2021)

Been fishing 6 days and caught 84 pompano and 2 reds this year is off the chart most days takes 1 to 2 hours to limit. Will try to post pictures got tired of taking pictures. Damn hands can't hold rod to catch them. My wife winds them in. Small fleas pomp rig 4 oz sinker wetsuit and fight the waves and riptide beat half to death from bodysuits from big surf. No one else to east or west catching much cause they don't want their butts beat up or cold. Go figure


----------



## Chachi (Jan 20, 2021)

Can't figure how to post pictures on this site before someone says no pictures didn't happen l will get them up eventually


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Gotta be epic, hope to see you in the surf too


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Click the button I circled and choose it from your files


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you're wading out, you must be in the second trough. in the wash?
jack


----------



## Chachi (Jan 20, 2021)

Fished Friday and worked hard for six fish. North wind seems to shut them down after it has blown for a period of time.


----------

